# Coding seminar



## DSEELEY (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone know a good orthopedic coding seminar to go to?


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 10, 2010)

Let me know too!....doverred@yahoo.com


----------



## samyjm13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Me too
samyjw - samyjw@live.com


----------



## montie99 (Jul 12, 2010)

BONES COMES IN FALL....THE LAST TWO YEARS IT WAS IN CLEVELAND.
PRESENTED BY MARGIE VAUGHT. http://margievaught.com/ HER WEBSITE SHOULD SHOW WHEN SHE COMES TO TOWN.


----------



## halebill (Jul 13, 2010)

I have attended many. The most informative, which I highly recommend, is...


http://www.karenzupko.com/workshops/orthopaedics/index.html


----------



## JMeggett (Jul 13, 2010)

Check out www.DecisionHealth.com, there is an awesome seminar coming in Sept to Philadelphia - Advanced Ortho Coding Symposium.  I went to it last year in LasVegas and it was great.  Very informative and fun at the same time. You go home with alot of material to refer to later, very helpful.  Margie Vaught leads this one also, and she's awesome!  The 1st afternoon they are having a Spine Surgeon teach, and he's very knowledgeable, yet easy to understand too.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 14, 2010)

jmeggett said:


> check out www.decisionhealth.com, there is an awesome seminar coming in sept to philadelphia - advanced ortho coding symposium.  I went to it last year in lasvegas and it was great.  Very informative and fun at the same time. You go home with alot of material to refer to later, very helpful.  Margie vaught leads this one also, and she's awesome!  The 1st afternoon they are having a spine surgeon teach, and he's very knowledgeable, yet easy to understand too.



these are the best!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 14, 2010)

Margie Vaught is excellent and I also have to agree with Bill.  The one-on-one I had with Zupko was extremely informative.


----------

